# Need Decals Made



## dolphin850 (Jun 10, 2008)

Anyone out there make or know where I can order decals for my rods?

I have tried to make my own with my inkjet printer and the colors are not showing up on my blanks.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

www.decalconnection.com


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

www.tightlinecustomrods.com Talk to Charlie he is a first class act and had my decals designed and in the mail in 2 days.:clap


----------



## warmachine10 (Mar 5, 2010)

try the label co. downtown pcola not sure on price but they make great decals


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I use the decal connection as well, Debbie is very nice and very quick turn around time.


----------



## dolphin850 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank for all the information. Went with the decal connection. Great service and fast turn around.


----------

